# Klein cl150



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

What do you guys think of this tool. Any other recommendations on clamp on that isn't fairly expensive but works would be appreciated. I already have the volt meter 117.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When it comes to safety equipment and meters I never go cheap or bargain basement. While I'm a fan of Klein tools that doesn't spill over to their rebranded cheap homeowner level meters.

If you want a flexible clamp just buy one from Fluke that plugs into your meter.

Fluke - FLUKE-I2500-10 I2500-10 IFlex Flexible Current Probe, 2500A Current, 0.1A Resolution, 10" Size: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When it comes to safety equipment and meters I never go cheap or bargain basement. While I'm a fan of Klein tools that doesn't spill over to their rebranded cheap homeowner level meters.
> 
> If you want a flexible clamp just buy one from Fluke that plugs into your meter.
> 
> Fluke - FLUKE-I2500-10 I2500-10 IFlex Flexible Current Probe, 2500A Current, 0.1A Resolution, 10" Size: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Thanks, If I'm correct, the 117 will not be able to use the iflex and I would need another meter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kwchrisv said:


> Thanks, If I'm correct, the 117 will not be able to use the iflex and I would need another meter.


Stick with Fluke, you'll never regret it.


----------

